# Comment me connecter de mon mac à mon autre mac par internet ?



## Madmac (6 Novembre 2003)

Bonsoir,

Comment faire pour me connecter à mon serveur (bureau) à partir d'un autre mac (maison) via internet.
j'ai actionner connexion à distance sur le serveur (bureau) (G4 avec Mac X.2.8 et ADSL wanadoo sur modem bewan) et j'ai tapé l'adresse du serveur dans "se connecter à un serveur" sur le mac distant (maison).
erreur -36 qu'il me dit...

je pige plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Madmac


----------



## albin (6 Novembre 2003)

tu doit avoir sur ta connection au bureau ou chez toi un firewall qui bloque le port appletalk (548 je pense)
pour ma part je n'ai jamais eu de PB hormis un probléme de prot fermé.
a+


----------



## Madmac (6 Novembre 2003)

merci,

comment débloquer ce port ?
et quelle adresse mettre dans le champ "se connecter à" du mac distant ?

Madmac


----------



## albin (7 Novembre 2003)

tu m'est l'adresse IP de ton modem coté internet.
pour le port il faut voir ou cela bloque si cela ne marche pas dit moi ou tu as un firewall.
a+


----------



## Madmac (8 Novembre 2003)

ok, mais je la trouve où cette adresse ?
avec une conection rtc, je'arrivais à la trouver, là, je ne sais pas où elle est.

Madmac


----------



## me (8 Novembre 2003)

Heu... je debarque un peu sur ces trucs la, donc je vais poser une question de debutant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai le cable et Panther sur un iBook. Mon pere, de l'autre cote de l'Atlantique, a l'ADSL et Jaguar sur un eMac.

Est ce qu'il est possible avec OS X de prendre le controle d'un autre ordinateur a distance par internet ? On fait comment ? (parce que quand il faut remettre de l'ordre sur son ordi, regler un probleme ou installer une mise a jour... ce serait beaucoup plus facile si je pouvais prendre a distance le controle de sa machine que d'essayer de lui expliquer de cliquer sur telle ou telle icone au telephone... accessoirement, ca couterait moins cher).

Merci.


----------



## maousse (8 Novembre 2003)

il y a le choix, et oui c'est possible :
apple remote desktop, cher, très bien, sans doute un peu démesuré comme achat quand on n'a pas à gérer un parc de machines.
timbuktu, payant, très bien.
vnc, gratuit, très bien.

néanmois, même avec une connexion cable, les performances ne sont pas excellentes, si c'est juste pour faire une mise à jour système, tu peux apprendre la ligne de commande, et faire tout ça par ssh. (tout est déjà installé dans mac os x). En gros, ça déporte la ligne de commande du mac distant dans ton terminal, et donc, tu as accès à tout, mais il vaut mieux être un peu à l'aise avec le terminal


----------



## Madmac (10 Novembre 2003)

Est-ce la même procédure, pour se connecter à un autre Mac que de prendre son contrôle ?
Mais quelle est l'adresse à entrer dans le champ de recherche ?
mon modem a une adresse ip non-fixe, je la relève, et je la rentre dans le champ de "se connecter à un serveur" et là j'ai une erreur après un décompte de 117 secondes.
où me plante-je ?

Madmac


----------

